# Help with plow for my 04 Ford F-150!!



## A31unit (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a 2004 Ford F-150 and am considering buying a plow. I am new to the snow plowing thing and this will be my first plow. 
The first thing I have to do is to have the 3900 FGAWR springs installed according to the dealer. The springs currently on the truck are the 3750 FGAWR which are apparently too weak to handle any plows in the half ton class or larger.

The next thing is to select a plow. I have it narrowed down to 3. These three are readily available at a dealer close to me so repair/maintenance is part of my decision.

1) Western HTS

2)Fisher HT

3)Fisher SD

My dealer seems to want to push the Western but will sell me the Fisher just the same. A friend of mine with some good expierience had plowed with Western for years but since he recently bought a Fisher. He believes the Fisher is the best.

Up to this point I have considered the Half Ton plows because I have a half ton pickup. Fisher's site indicates that the SD plow will work on my truck once I install the 3900 lb springs.

I feel that the SD plow will be a better purchase because if I sell the truck and possibly move up to a 3/4 ton in the future the SD plow will still work for me, the HT will not. On the other hand I don't wanna kill my truck with too heavy a plow.
Fisher's website says the SD will work and recommend 800+ lbs of ballast in the back with the SD plow.
My region only gets a few snows a year with several large storms mixed in from time to time.
I am seeking the advice of those with experience. Please let me know if you would recommend the SD over the HT plow in my situation. Thanks


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a F150 with the 3750 front end. never had a problem with the springs. I have a snoway mt and the truck handles the plow fine you dont feel it really at all. I bought my truck with 19k on it. Over the summer I put new upper ball joints on it with zerks and tie rod ends truck just hit 70 k. the reason I had to put new uppers and tie rod ends on it was because of the 2.5" lift. I forgot I also put new shocks on it. But to me that is normal wear and tear items. If I had to do it again The two plows I would probally look at now just because they make a ld 8' plow are blizzard and snow dogg. I would really look at the 760 speed wing for my truck . It can be in scoop or pin it and it is probally close to 8.6 wide when you pin it. The reason I put the lift in is because the mount kept hitting if you went into a dip . The truck has such a rake that was the only way to stop it. and that was with no plow on the truck.
Chris


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sno-Way 26" which is 7'6", or a SnowDogg which you can get in either a 7'6 or an 8"0"?


----------



## recon701 (Sep 17, 2011)

I was in the same situation as you. I have a 2004 F150 Supercab 5.4l. I ended up finding a used Snoway 29 poly that was setup for an F150 slready. I had it installed at the Snoway dealer and they also put timbrens in. I have the 3750 springs like you and with the plow raised up, the front end barely drops at all. You might just want to try the timbrens and get the springs if necessary depending on the plow weight.


----------

